# Should I wax the car? Supagard protected



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a question which I hope someone can answer. I am quite inexperienced with the detailing scene but hoping to wash the car this Bank Holiday weekend 

My question is my car is supagard protected. I have had it 2 years now and the supagard was put on by the dealer when I purchased it. I have not waxed it since. The car has been washed by myself using supagard products and has been washed by the dealer during services (doubt they used supagard products).

I have now run out of supagard shampoo and have purchased some meguiars gold class shampoo.

My question is would you recommend me waxing the car? Will supagard have gone by now? If I need to wax then which wax would you recommend.

The car is a black car.

Thanks for your help


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if the dealer didn't apply it correctly (usually the case), or they used strong chemicals when they've washed it (tell them not to touch it, or take it to an independent garage for servicing), then it's probably all but gone. does it bead water when the cars wet?..


----------



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> if the dealer didn't apply it correctly (usually the case), or they used strong chemicals when they've washed it (tell them not to touch it, or take it to an independent garage for servicing), then it's probably all but gone. does it bead water when the cars wet?..


Thanks. It was still beading water up until I took it for a service. Hasn't rained since so not sure if it's still beading 

If it's still beading does this mean no wax is needed?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

As stated the supaguard will be all but gone. Any beading was most likely caused by the waxes in the shampoo (esp the Meguires). Personally I'd clean it up and put a couple coats of wax on there and not worry about the supaguard. A good wax will offer more protection anyway.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

the supergard will be gone by now... just put on a decent wax or other sealant.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Safe to wax, most folk shunn the supagaurd as often not as promised certainly not worth its price.


----------



## Andyowl (Mar 12, 2011)

Forget the supaguard mate, not worth the money! I had it on my Lexus and it had been applied over existing swirls, I could never get a deep shine on the paint with it on. I had the car professionaly detailed to remove all traces of the sealent and the swirls. This was then sealed with zaino z2 and the car has never looked as shiny or bright as i does now! :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

No No No, I think the Supagard should last 5 years and you'll never ever need to wax again, in fact why bother washing the thing....


----------



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone. I will try waxing for the first time this weekend 

Not sure about which wax to use though.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

My neighbour has a Saab 93 Aero which has had the supaguard treatment, and in all fairness it looks very nice indeed from across the road. When you get up close however it doesn't look so good! I asked him what he used to wash the car, and he said the local drive through hand wash do it....... hmmm these are the same guys who use water fed brushes and sponges on all the customers cars. There are lots of swirls and small scratches evident all over the car. Since I pointed these out he hasn't been boasting about the supergaurd quite so much..


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> No No No, I think the Supagard should last 5 years and you'll never ever need to wax again, in fact why bother washing the thing....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


My thoughts exactly Dave iirc it only has a 3 year guarantee now


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Robw757 said:


> My neighbour has a Saab 93 Aero which has had the supaguard treatment, and in all fairness it looks very nice indeed from across the road. When you get up close however it doesn't look so good! I asked him what he used to wash the car, and he said the local drive through hand wash do it....... hmmm these are the same guys who use water fed brushes and sponges on all the customers cars. There are lots of swirls and small scratches evident all over the car. Since I pointed these out he hasn't been boasting about the supergaurd quite so much..


I bet that was popular :lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> My thoughts exactly Dave iirc it only has a 3 year guarantee now


3 years is still pushing it a tad.

In all serious though I've actually got a customer that had it done from new and it's actually doing quite well a year and a bit on.

It's maintained once a week with no caustic tfr and a ph neutral shampoo though.

Most are lucky to get get 2 months out of it.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

guarantee is only valid anyway providing you use supaguard products too maintain it. so when you use their maintenance products you are effectively topping up the protection/supaguard everytime you do so


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> if the dealer didn't apply it correctly (usually the case), or they used strong chemicals when they've washed it (tell them not to touch it, or take it to an independent garage for servicing), then it's probably all but gone. does it bead water when the cars wet?..


exactly as Kev has said

although he forgot to mention the sand filled sponge which is also used in the dealer's wash bay,and at no extra cost too!!


----------

